# Time for a new generator



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Well the time has came to get a new generator. :furious::furious::furious: What is a good one to get Brand watts ext.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I got mine at Harbor freight for $540 last spring. It is 8700/7000 watt unit with electric start. I have never put in a battery because it starts 1st pull everytime.

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalog/product/view/id/8558/category/429/


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> I got mine at Harbor freight for $540 last spring. It is 8700/7000 watt unit with electric start. I have never put in a battery because it starts 1st pull everytime.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalog/product/view/id/8558/category/429/


I am looking at that one. So your pretty happy with it. How long have you had it


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure what you're wanting to do with it, but we have a nice inverter hooked up to our truck. Can run vaccums, sump pumps, pretty much whatever you need. Have to keep truck running, though. Much smaller, though.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Eric Strouse said:


> I am looking at that one. So your pretty happy with it. How long have you had it


I got it last spring when they were on sale. I wanted the electric start because I'm not getting any younger. :sad: I added oil ( dont come with any) and slid the choke over and it fired 1st pull. It has stayed that way too. first pull every time. I have no complaints at all about it except it is heavy. 200 lbs. I actually have a electric lift I bought at HF also that I mounted in the rafters in my barn.
http://www.harborfreight.com/power-in-power-out-3000-lb-capacity-12-volt-electric-winch-96455.html



All I do is hook it up and lift it off the truck on to a dolly and I can move it around easily.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I picked up a Generac from Menards. Its a POS. The damn thing will not start when its cold and the design is assinine. The recoil cord is tucked so far into the frame that when you pull start it, it has no choice but to rub the cord on the frame. Recoils don't last long . Wish it would die So I could justify buying a new one.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

One of my guys bought a harbor freight for 1/3 of my 5500/6500 Troy built. Ran exactly one time. It was a Chinese model and parts had to be ordered thru the manufacturer, mule trained across the Great Wall and sent over on a Sampan. 
My Troy built is a beast but you couldn't hear a train wreck if you were within 50 ft of the generator.
Have a Yamaha 3000 inverter type for our RV. You can have a normal converation standing almost next to it but they are pricy.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Holy Chit what are you trying to run? I use an EU2000 Honda and have for years. Does whatever i need it to do and it's quiet.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Holy Chit what are you trying to run? I use an EU2000 Honda and have for years. Does whatever i need it to do and it's quiet.


It is also the back up generator for my home if the power goes out. I wanted something that would serve both purposes.I will pick up a smaller one if the price is right.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We use the little 800 watt for the vacuums and what not...when we did the HIPR's we used a monster that we had to leave in the truck and back into the garages....it took two people to lift and move around...
If you're lloking for one to do more than run a vacuum...we get the little 800's on sale $90...plus I have a buddy at HF so the discount.....they are 2-stroke...we keep new plug on the truck and bought a spark plug cleaner you attach to the air hose.. We actually like the little one as the ladies on our cleaning crews can lift them (35 lbs)....and if it does blow up....I'm out less than 100 bucks...we also have 6500 watts...for bigger things. Generac GP6500 portable generator features a powerful 389cc engine and 7.2-gallon fuel tank .
Use Northern Tool you can get some good deals from them if you shop at the right time. Three years ago we got Ryobi weed wackers for $75 each...still running like a champ...all 6 of them.....
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_generators+portable-generators


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> One of my guys bought a harbor freight for 1/3 of my 5500/6500 Troy built. Ran exactly one time. It was a Chinese model and parts had to be ordered thru the manufacturer, mule trained across the Great Wall and sent over on a Sampan.
> My Troy built is a beast but you couldn't hear a train wreck if you were within 50 ft of the generator.
> Have a Yamaha 3000 inverter type for our RV. You can have a normal converation standing almost next to it but they are pricy.




Never had any problems with my Troy-Built starts first pull every time!


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Eric Strouse said:


> Well the time has came to get a new generator. :furious::furious::furious: What is a good one to get Brand watts ext.


Depends on what you are wanting to run?

Whatever you get recommend it has a Honda engine on it.

I got a Troy-Bilt from Lowes in 2005 and still starts on first or second pull. I belive it's 6000 running watts - 8250 starting watts. I have used it for years doing finish carpentry and general construction with no problems. Only thing I don't like is it has a Briggs and is louder than our Honda.

I also have a Coleman with Honda I believe same specs and no problems either and is quiet.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the little 2 stroker from Harbor Freight as well. Bought it about 7 years ago for right at $95. A little smokey when you load it up but your right, it is good for vacuums, and will run a sump for pumping out a basement in a pinch.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Generac is like Sears. They buy last years models and such mill ends or whatever and put them together with an engine. NOT saying they are bad just generac is the gen end of teh unit NOT the engine. Usally diodes go south or capacitors and thats it. I use a yamaha 2800 for all services hs been soild even after it was launched out of the truck one night by an employee.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have a 3600 generac in the garage for the 1-2 times a year the power goes out. Otherwise the honda works fine. We did not do hpir's unless the power was turned on. Backfeeding is illegal.


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

We've got 2000 watt Coleman with a Subaru motor that works great for whatever my husband needs.

Those that use the little 800s for vacuums....what kind of vacuum are you using? We have a small 1000w that we intended for our daughter to use for doing maid services that don't have power, but the vacuum always trips it after about 5 minutes. I'm trying to figure out it if's the generator that's a POS or the vacuum. lol


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

1000 watt gen will have between 8-9 amps, a standup vacuum will be 10-12 amps. Your lucky the vac will run for even 5 minutes. Those little gens are good for a 500 watt hallogen light.


----------



## Andrewsmfg (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought a Pramac 2800/2400 watt unit a few weeks ago as a unit for a second truck. So far it's great, has a Subaru engine, and a nice open frame setup with single carry handle. Much easier to lug in and out of truck than the coleman powermate it replaced.

$319 shipped to my door,


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I decided to go with the Predator 7000 watt 8750 max from harbor freight. we do a lot of roofing so have to be able to run tools and air compressors. Started it up last night and learned it is extremely loud. But after taxes I paid 586.00. So I really cant complain. Id post pics if I knew how LOL


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Hope it works out for you, never has for me. Every time and I mean every time I've went cheap on a tool purchase it has come back to bite me in the #$% especially when my livelihood depends on equipment functioning.


----------

